
Show HN: One Dashboard for AWS and Google Cloud - mlabouardy
https://github.com/mlabouardy/komiser#2
======
mlabouardy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ceVwF8rTo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9ceVwF8rTo)

------
mlabouardy
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWf2KnvgE8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDWf2KnvgE8)

